# Who makes Squonkers locally??



## stevie g (5/4/16)

I want to commission a locally made Squonk box can anybody point me in the right direction?.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

None of the current supporting vendors make squonk box's. But there is at least two vendors working on their prototypes and as soon as they are ready they will sign up and market their wares.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## skola (5/4/16)

@Justin Pattrick makes the Leprechaun mod.. Could be one of the two Rob mentioned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (5/4/16)

Yeah I knew about Justin, he is bottom feeding one of my atomizers. I just wanted to see what else was out there.

I am going to be getting a Leprechaun from him though .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/4/16)

Have just moved this to "Who has stock" @Sprint - in case vendors want to reply directly as well


----------

